# Where's the Nak love?



## Hi-FiDelity

I see a distinct lack of Nakamichi love. I know they weren't the most prominent player in the game, though they were one if the older ones. Starting in home audio in the early 70's introducing some of the greatest cassette decks imaginable Nakamichi soon became synonymous with quality sound and began releasing Amps, Receivers, and even a Turntable or two. Then around 1980 they rolled the dice and entered the infant car audio market where they continued to make some of the best gear available (cassette decks, preamps, amps, cd decks. cd changers, processors, ect). Sadly they were one of the casualties of the car audio market contraction in the mid 2000's. They have since been bought by Phonic's Electronics and are jsut a shadow of there former self. 

Anyways I'll get the ball rolling with some of there gear that I happen to own. Starting with the wonderful and heavy PA-2002 High Performance Mobile Amplifier from 2002.
























































I'll post some picks of my "last of the run" SP-W104S subs later.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

My two SP-W104S subs. These are considered "Last of the Run" since they are lacking a few parts that earlier 104S have. The push button binding post were replaced with regular Spade connectors, something Nakamichi would do when they depleted parts for a product line that was being discontinued). These next few have less to do with running out of part and are more of a mid run revision that Nakamichi did to cut cost on the SP-W line, the laser etched Nakamichi Name and Model on the motor were replaced with a laminated paper label and later (on final run models) a non-laminated paper label (which is what mine had but the label has since fallen off), and the mock marble trim ring was replaced with a generic felt surround and latter a rubber surround.


----------



## Old Skewl

Nice!! A/D/S and Naks were some of the first High-end automotive equipment I experienced. We had a locally owned Audio botique in our mall in the 80's. Used to hangout in there while my parents shopped. Ha Ha! I think the PA-304 line was the first I lusted over.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

Old Skewl said:


> Ha Ha! I think the PA-304 line was the first I lusted over.


The PA-2002 and PA-2004 were the first two car amps I ever drooled over. They just look so classy and the sound amazing, I wish I could track down a 2004 to use with the 2002.

I decided to take the grills of the cadillacs doors and pull out the 5 1/4" Nakamichi SP-C522 Coaxial's to post them here as well. I may pull the matching SP-C692 6x9's but that involves removing the rear seat and deck trim. The back lables were pealing off of them when I removed them so I took them off so I could re-glue them. 






































These were a bit of an oddity in the coxial world (at least in 2004) in that Nakamichi marketed these as a "cheaper" alternative to "entry level" Components. By cheaper they meant they cost you $130 a set as apposed to $160-$200. Though there was good reason that they weren't cheap, they used the same ferro fluid cooled silk dome tweeters (on a 360 degree swivel mount), and 25oz magnets as the much more expensive SP-S6500 Component speakers. They were even set up with two sets of binding posts so you could by pass the included crossover and use an external or runt he active off you're amp, these were some serious high end coaxials.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

No one's running/has run Nak gear?


----------



## rexroadj

I have since sold off all my Nak gear. Owned just about everything (non tape decks) from the REALLY old to the new stuff (since buyout). 
Those amps (zed) are some of my absolute all time favorites. I, at one point, owned a few of each from that series all at once! They ran kinda hot (but to be fair had ZERO air around them) but I often times preferred them over my extensive Mcintosh collection (I couldnt make a bad decision for a while when it came to amps LOL 

My favorite subs of all time were the SP-W1200D and 1000D subs. They were just all around amazing! CD700II and 400 were simply outstanding and just flat out sounded incredible. Some stuff had a rep for being "quirky" and I can kinda see that....... I just loved it all though! 

I just recently deleted all my pics of everything (I think?) but I'll double check. 

But....long time Nak lover. I would still use a CD700II as option one in most cases for an SQ situation. Unfortunately I need all the bells and whistles now a days


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

rexroadj said:


> I have since sold off all my Nak gear. Owned just about everything (non tape decks) from the REALLY old to the new stuff (since buyout).


You tried their stuff since the 2010 phonics buyout? How was it?



rexroadj said:


> Those amps (zed) are some of my absolute all time favorites. I, at one point, owned a few of each from that series all at once! They ran kinda hot (but to be fair had ZERO air around them) but I often times preferred them over my extensive Mcintosh collection (I couldnt make a bad decision for a while when it came to amps LOL


The early 2002-2004 PA series were and still are my dream amps, I persoanlly preferred them to the comparable MAC's we carried. Not that the MAC's weren't good (far from it) they were just missing something. 




rexroadj said:


> My favorite subs of all time were the SP-W1200D and 1000D subs. They were just all around amazing! CD700II and 400 were simply outstanding and just flat out sounded incredible. Some stuff had a rep for being "quirky" and I can kinda see that....... I just loved it all though!


There sub offering were out of this world. They may not have had the greatest SPL as far as SQ went, I don't think you could do too much better. Yeah ther CD decks were as you put it "quirky" but they had great SQ and overall built quality. Though I personally loved there swansong to cassette the 1000TD, that was a Top Tier product. I remember the day we got the first one in (it took some real wheeling and dealing to get our distributor to import them) , I especially remember the near $1000 price tag and the "novel" cd changer controls. 



rexroadj said:


> I just recently deleted all my pics of everything (I think?) but I'll double check.


 I appreciate that, I hope not everything is gone. 



rexroadj said:


> But....long time Nak lover. I would still use a CD700II as option one in most cases for an SQ situation. Unfortunately I need all the bells and whistles now a days


That's why I'm going with a Pioneer FH-P5000MP and Audiocontrol DQX I need time align and 30 bands of EQ per channel.


----------



## jp88

I have one of the surfboard sized zed built pa 1002


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

jp88 said:


> I have one of the surfboard sized zed built pa 1002


Those were tanks, underrated and over built describes them to a T. I only had about year of experience with them before the 200X series replaced the 100X line. Though from what I remember they were similar internally to the 20XX line a, think the 20XX line as a version 2.0 of the 10XX line.


----------



## ou812

I owned a nak dragon a very long time ago. A freind of mine needed money. Bought it really cheap and sold it a few months later for a huge profit. Insane for a cassette deck.


----------



## JAX

Hi-FiDelity said:


> The PA-2002 and PA-2004 were the first two car amps I ever drooled over. They just look so classy and the sound amazing, I wish I could track down a 2004 to use with the 2002.
> 
> I decided to take the grills of the cadillacs doors and pull out the 5 1/4" Nakamichi SP-C522 Coaxial's to post them here as well. I may pull the matching SP-C692 6x9's but that involves removing the rear seat and deck trim. The back lables were pealing off of them when I removed them so I took them off so I could re-glue them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were a bit of an oddity in the coxial world (at least in 2004) in that Nakamichi marketed these as a "cheaper" alternative to "entry level" Components. By cheaper they meant they cost you $130 a set as apposed to $160-$200. Though there was good reason that they weren't cheap, they used the same ferro fluid cooled silk dome tweeters (on a 360 degree swivel mount), and 25oz magnets as the much more expensive SP-S6500 Component speakers. They were even set up with two sets of binding posts so you could by pass the included crossover and use an external or runt he active off you're amp, these were some serious high end coaxials.



here is one new a 2004 that is:

Nakamichi PA 2004 Brand New Made in USA | eBay


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

JAX said:


> here is one new a 2004 that is:
> 
> Nakamichi PA 2004 Brand New Made in USA | eBay


I've seen it, guy has been re listing it for the past 5 months. he starts at like $499 and ratchets it up every week.


----------



## Marky

I think that amp has been for sale much longer than 5 months. 

I am a Nakamichi lover no kidding there. I just recently sold my CD700II on eBay 2 weeks ago. I am still a huge PA300II fan and that goes for the whole first generation: 
PA300
PA300II
PA350

I still run them along with (2) EC302's all active on 12 channels. Working now on pulling out the PA350 and replacing it with (2) PA300II for my highs. The sound is so clean and dynamic I just haven't seen another system that compares.
Just look at the specs on the first generation line and you will see that nothing after it compares. The PA302 and PA304 is right there as well.
I installed the new Alpine INE-Z928HD and it's specs and sound is so close to the CD700II that it was no longer in a league by itself. Along with all the options with it's internal active crossover I can conform the sound like never before.
But as soon as it leaves the HU nothing compares to Nakamichi for sound quality when you want clear clean beautiful musical bliss from amplifiers.
I have been using some of my amps for almost 30 years and that says a lot. I still have my TD800 Dragon but it has been long retired.

There are some of us still around, and it makes me sad to think what they once were and what they have become today. I am still living in the past I guess but Nak is hard to beat in the lower power systems. But if you have (6) PA300II running the tunes you are cranking out some serious wattage, and when it's that clean it's unbeatable.


----------



## t.wak

I'm a Nak fan...

I have collecting dust waiting to be installed:

PA300 
PA300ii
PA400

I also got a little one the PA150 (14Wx4) which came with the 300ii, cool little thing, but don't have any use for it.

Nothing beats black casing, gold writing, and FINS!


----------



## t.wak

Oh, and their home gear from the same period! One day I hope to own a PA7/CA7 combo...


----------



## Marky

t.wak said:


> Oh, and their home gear from the same period! One day I hope to own a PA7/CA7 combo...


Agreed,

I would love to get (2) PA7 amps and run them in a bi-amped configuration. That would be a serious sweet sounding situation. Of course they had Neilson Lab involved with the technology on the PA7 amplifiers and once that relationship ended it was all over for them in the home theatre business.

It was really their first generation of Mobile Sound Systems where they shined their best. There were in a class all by themselves.
The specs on their PA300/300II/350/400 are still cleaner than anything you see produced today. The Cassette Players with their azmith controls and head designs revolutionized the cassette industry with the TD800/1200/1200II.

I can take it on the chin for Nakamichi. I proudly have a Nakamichi decal in the back window of my truck today and will be a supporter for life I would have to say.
Mark....


----------



## season_of_ages

I was running my PA 504 til yesterday. It won't power up anymore so I had to replace it wit my Advent














































Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marky

How does it compare to the Nak ?

I myself upgraded my system to 12 active channels with two EC302 crossovers. Also replaced the PA350 with two PA300II for the tweeters, bringing the total to six PA300II amplifiers.

System design:

Alpine INE-Z928HD
(2) EC-302 Electronic Crossovers
(6) PA300II Amplifiers
(4) SP-80 Subwoofers
(4) Alpine ZR-650-CSI

Now running at 900 Watts @4ohms with less than 0.003THD, each active output has a designated amplifier channel and designated speaker.
Very clean and dynamic sound and considering these amps were made in the early 80's their quality and reliability is evident.


----------



## season_of_ages

Honestly the Advent is my favorite amp so far for it's musicality. The Nak is strong and clear, but the Advent has a smooth tone overall. I think it's a PA 450? I'll take a look tomorrow

Anyway I loved this amp so much I was trying to buy another from the east coast a few years ago.










Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Old Skewl

Marky said:


> How does it compare to the Nak ?
> 
> I myself upgraded my system to 12 active channels with two EC302 crossovers. Also replaced the PA350 with two PA300II for the tweeters, bringing the total to six PA300II amplifiers.
> 
> System design:
> 
> Alpine INE-Z928HD
> (2) EC-302 Electronic Crossovers
> (6) PA300II Amplifiers
> (4) SP-80 Subwoofers
> (4) Alpine ZR-650-CSI
> 
> Now running at 900 Watts @4ohms with less than 0.003THD, each active output has a designated amplifier channel and designated speaker.
> Very clean and dynamic sound and considering these amps were made in the early 80's their quality and reliability is evident.


Wow!!! That is nice. Brings back the memories and makes me feel all fuzzy inside! LOL!


----------



## PPI_GUY

My first real head unit was a Nakamichi RD-350(360) waaaaaaay back in 1988!


----------



## CK1991

wonder if those nak decks had preouts?


----------



## Marky

CK1991 said:


> wonder if those nak decks had preouts?


I am sure they did, can't imagine Nakamichi producing a deck that would not be capable of using their amps.
I started out in 1984 with a TD800 and still have it today, and it too is still going.
Two of those amps were in storage for almost 15 years picked up the rest on ebay to build the system I wanted.
The EC-302 crossovers were brand new in the box a few months ago. Bought them from a guy in Australia that has some new old stock still. His name is Alex Minassian, he builds top notch stereo systems for high enders. He has a website with lots of his installs. He also does repairs on the older Nakamichi car stereos.

He uses several brands of stereos but says he is still a die hard Nakamichi fan and still prefers them. If you look up his name you should find is shop.

My big drawback with my system is the power draw. I have two 1000cca batteries but not much more then a hour of playing the stereo at moderate volume and I'm not getting truck started. But the sound is that of a high quality home stereo, not one of the loudest by any measure. But surely is in a class above most.


----------



## CK1991

I love the look of the Nak gear. I'd love to pick up a dragon home tape deck, but they're expensive. The amps are very stylish and clean looking. 

I also love the old HK car gear too....their amps looked cool, and their HUs were damn nice (I've got a CH161 that I need to send in for repair due to a tape deck that keeps trying to eject tapes and a bad LED behind the display).


----------



## [email protected]'go

I love Nak'

Nakamichi TD700 (cassette)
 

Nakamichi CD300
 

Nakamichi: CD400
 

Nakamichi: CD500
Vidéo du CD500 : nakamichi CD500 - YouTube


----------



## t.wak

Marky said:


> Bought them from a guy in Australia that has some new old stock still. His name is Alex Minassian, he builds top notch stereo systems for high enders. He has a website with lots of his installs. He also does repairs on the older Nakamichi car stereos.
> 
> He uses several brands of stereos but says he is still a die hard Nakamichi fan and still prefers them. If you look up his name you should find is shop.


Can not believe I've never heard of this guy until now, and I live in Australia!

Sent all my amps up to him today to get them all serviced and checked over. Also sent up my RE10 home stereo receiver for him to service, he does it all!

Glad that there is someone like him available locally, I'll let you know how it all sounds once he's worked his magic.


----------



## KillerBox

Around 1990, I was hanging out with my friend that was an installer at a car stereo shop. The shop did not allow the employees to buy an used stereo equipment (even if it was bought there and they had the receipt)

Anyway a salesman came and got me out of the back, to ask if I had any money. I thought that he might need me to break a $100.00 or something because they never had enough change and this was before everyone put everything on plastic.

When I told him that I did have money, he told me a woman was outside and wanted to sell a Nakamichi amp (I think it was a PA-350). I had lusted over these amps but, being a broke college kid I couldn't afford one.

The salesman knew that I loved Nakamichi because I owned a TD 400 cassette head unit.

A woman around 40 years old told me that her husband had put this "crap" in her BMW convertible without her knowledge and she wanted it out. I asked her how much she wanted for it and she told me $100.00 (I think new they were around $500.00 and used stuff back then normally went for 1/2 off)

I only had $150.00 to my name so I knew I couldn't buy the other 2 amps. After removing the amp, the lady got mad at me because the salesman had "agreed" to buy all that "crap" for $100.00 and install the factory stereo back into her car.

So about 6 hours of parking lot install, $100.00 and I had 3 Nakamichi amps, Soundstream TD-308 cassette player, 1 pair of ADS plate speakers, 1 pair of 6.5" ADS separates and 2 ADS 10" Subs with box. I called her to pick up her car. She left happy listening to her Premium BMW sound system but, I left happier!

I made a copy of her license, original receipt of the purchase of the all the equipment and tag receipt for the car (to make sure the stuff was not stolen). I also made her make me a receipt for purchasing the "crap"

I asked the salesman what he wanted for commission. He said "he would caulk it up to the dust and let the rain settle it." Old saying meaning, he didn't want anything.

I often wonder what her husband said when he found out but, the shop stayed in business for another 5 years and they never heard a word. I can only assume that maybe she was trading the car back in or it was a lease.

I had to sell most of the stuff to pay for college but, everything old Nakamichi made was always very well built, clean and simple.


----------



## Old Skewl

Now that is quite a story! Amazing!


----------



## Marky

t.wak said:


> Can not believe I've never heard of this guy until now, and I live in Australia!
> 
> Sent all my amps up to him today to get them all serviced and checked over. Also sent up my RE10 home stereo receiver for him to service, he does it all!
> 
> Glad that there is someone like him available locally, I'll let you know how it all sounds once he's worked his magic.


I'm glad there's someone like him 10,000 miles away. He's a stud for sure, take some time and look at his install site' 
There is a BMW with a Nakamichi 1000TD/CD/PA (Project 1000) ultimate system in it.

I know I love listening to my stereo system it's a treat to go down the road because the band sounds like it's going with me. Once you go Black and Gold you never go back. LOL


----------



## ahardb0dy

Way back in the day, around 87 I had 2 Nakamichi PA300-2's, sold both to a friend years ago,

Someone posted the front of the brochure. here is the front and back of it, I used to go to different stereo stores way before the internet when they had paper brochures and help myself,one shop let me go through his file cabinet and take what ever I wanted, think that is where this one came from, still have it too.



















Just realized the other picture of this brochure is mine as well I uploaded a bunch of brochures a while back.


----------



## Old Skewl

I had this brochure! Wish I had the amps too. Just lusted over them. I had the brochure for the speakers/subs too.


----------



## Brubakr

I'm still running my Nak CD45Z head unit in my car. It has the best sounding CD I have heard.


----------



## gprestonmoto

Been sittin' in a box for awhile now. lol


----------



## [email protected]'go

WONDERFULLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marky

gprestonmoto said:


> Been sittin' in a box for awhile now. lol


I bought all of my Nakamichi gear from you guys in the early 80's including my TD800&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## t.wak

Got word back from Alex about my amps, he serviced and checked over them all and found that my PA300ii has been water damaged and also has leaking caps ... ~$400 to fix, so I'm on the hunt for another one second hand... 

Anyone has one laying around, let me know!


----------



## Marky

t.wak said:


> Got word back from Alex about my amps, he serviced and checked over them all and found that my PA300ii has been water damaged and also has leaking caps ... ~$400 to fix, so I'm on the hunt for another one second hand...
> 
> Anyone has one laying around, let me know!


They do come up on eBay for sale occasionally from $85.00 to $250.00 depending on condition and if in original box etc. 
I have:
(2) PA300's
(2) PA350's
(1) PA300II

Extra amps that I'm hanging onto for rainy days or in case I have a problem with one of mine. I am curious how hard it would be to change the caps yourself ?

I have never had any of mine looked at or tested. I hook them up and crossed my fingers ?
What affects did the bad caps have, not powering up ??


----------



## gprestonmoto

Marky said:


> I bought all of my Nakamichi gear from you guys in the early 80's including my TD800��


Hahahaha thanks! We've been around for awhile...


----------



## gprestonmoto

Anyone have any idea what my cd45z would be worth? I'm a Linear Power collector, not a Nak collector. Don't get me wrong, I love it, but I'm working on my LP and Orion XTR builds.


----------



## bsptaco

*PA 301*

Here's an old school Nakamichi mono amp rated at 160W @ 4 ohms or 240W 
@ 2 ohms


----------



## juba

I use TP1200 head unit, amazing incredibly low noise floor, I cannot bring myself to use anything else. I can't put it any better than it was described by guy from australia on diyaudio.

"Once you have heard one of these NOTHING will ever be the same.
The frequency response the seperation the noise floor, it just obliterates anything else that I have ever touched."


I have owned mac MX5000 (still own nice mx406) heard Pioneer ODR alpine F1 but the TP1200 is in a league of its own. Pinnacle of car audio engineering.


I have used the PA amps and they are great sounding. I tend to use mcintosh exclusively now however.


----------



## HiDive

I know it's an old thread but couldn't resist. Here's some love for ya  funny how fd is all the rage now but that's exactly what the pa301 was!


----------



## schicksal

I'm building a system for our 1992 Volvo and yesterday bought a CD45Z in green for it. The whole car is getting restored and either that or a CD-400 would have been perfect.

I had a TD-700 in my Porsche 924S for a long time. It looked factory with that car and I still regret not swapping it out for something else before selling. I miss the car too sometimes.


----------



## Silver Supra

CD-700II checking in.


----------



## XSIV SPL

Hi-FiDelity said:


> No one's running/has run Nak gear?


I used Nakamichi source and cables at one time... TD-700, TD-800, both with tape azimuth alignment knob... I also used those bright blue cables and ends for a while... Pretty pricey back then...


----------



## lejulien

ma voiture a un probleme


----------



## sqshoestring

I used a Nak xover for like 15 years, could not beat it until I bought my DSP deck. All my friends wanted it and I said no way lol.


----------



## Marky

I too have been using the Nak EC302 crossovers. Before that I was using the EC200 along with a TD800 and two PA300II amps. Was so far ahead of its competion at the time. 

But sad to say I have traded all my Nak gear for McIntosh and a Helix Pro ............

But Nakamichi is who let us down..... They could have kept up with the changes and stuck it out with the change to digital. Unfortunately they put all their eggs in one basket and lost. 
They let Zed take over their amplifier development so they could concentrate on the digital side. But they forced production when they clearly were not ready. 
It's really a shame because they truly were once King in the anolog side of the music business. 
I still was running six PA300II amps in my last truck and I can honestly say it was musical bliss. Clean and precise but it didn't have grunt power. Could never drive the deep bass with those amps. But they did sound great none the less. 
I still have plenty of pics in my file here. 
Happy a Trails


----------



## naujokas

[email protected]'go said:


> I love Nak'
> 
> 
> Nakamichi CD300
> 
> 
> Nakamichi: CD400
> 
> 
> Nakamichi: CD500
> Vidéo du CD500 : nakamichi CD500 - YouTube


CD300, CD400, CD500 anymore Nak, this is already PROLOGY.............
https://youtu.be/guMWaIfoEZc

Nakamichi ends with models CD45 , CD-700..............


----------



## Nakamichi Head

Huge fan here! I'm currently running a PA-502 on my sub and just picked up a 504 to run my front stage. Any opinions on Nak's best years of amp building? I've never run this line before, but being ZED built, I had to assume they'd be pretty stout amps.


----------



## FordEscape

*Where's the Nak love? Alive in my home ...*

Home not car but I'm still using the Nak 410, 420 & 430 pre-, amp & FM tuner that I bought new at the original Hi-Fidelity, Inc on Lavaca in Austin in the 70's.

Clean and simple, timeless design, still my preferred system for listening to 45+ years of vinyl collected, occasionally even power-up the tuner.

I've had the pots cleaned and one lamp for the FM dial replaced, nothing else. Last service check was about 3 years ago and they're still plotting clean as a whistle.

Two wives, countless cars & bikes .... can't think of anything other than the Nak components, vinyl records and a few books that I've kept and enjoyed as long.

I had two different Nak home cassette recorders back in the day, neither inspired the love of the 400-series gear, both long gone along with that media.


----------



## barrys

Had this in my company owned work truck back in the day. When I turned the truck in I took my Nak with me lol! Found it in storage the other day


----------



## 555nova

My buddy in HS back in 1996 had a full nakamichi set up in his truck. I can't remember model numbers but he had a nak CD player with a pair of smaller nak amps running passive 6.5's and a think a 400 watt nak amp running two nak 10's. It was super clean and clear sound and got me started on nice sounding audio


----------



## Mmtis

I am in the process of building a vintage Nak system. Got two Nak pa-200's one is BNIB and LNIB pa-300. As of now I'm running one of the amps on my current set up to a pair of A/D/S 320's I had around. My old sensitive ears like these amps. looking for any old period correct equipment from Nak. My intent is to stuff it into a 80's ride and make a few shows. If you got some old gear let me know


----------



## Holmz

Mmtis said:


> I am in the process of building a vintage Nak system. Got two Nak pa-200's one is BNIB and LNIB pa-300. As of now I'm running one of the amps on my current set up to a pair of A/D/S 320's I had around. My old sensitive ears like these amps. looking for any old period correct equipment from Nak. My intent is to stuff it into a 80's ride and make a few shows. If you got some old gear let me know


What speakers would you be using with that sort of set up?


----------



## Mmtis

To answer your question......I would Like to find some old nak sp-400's or salvage some A/D/S home speakers. Whatever comes my way but I am really keeping my eyes open for period speakers at the moment. Although, I am really curious to try some ribbon tweeters and lower powered mid bass drivers. The last big install I did (many years ago) utilized a td-1200 A/D/S amps and speakers. I had little experience with lower powered speakers at the time. All I was installing at the time were the power hungry Rockford 5 and 6 inch drivers. Anyhow that little typhoon rocked. The whole concept of the install was intended for the client to listen to his studio recordings in his car. So here I am 25 yrs later trying to emulate that sytem!


----------



## PPI_GUY

My very first quality aftermarket deck was a Nak RD-350. That was a DIN cassette deck and I actually competed with it for a couple of shows before ordering a Sony CD deck from Crutchfield. The Nak was very reliable, never ate tapes and had a very good tuner. 
My favorite local car audio store sold lots of Nak back in the day. They were their high end brand and competed with another store in town that sold Alpine.


----------



## Holmz

Mmtis said:


> To answer your question......I would Like to find some old nak sp-400's or salvage some A/D/S home speakers. Whatever comes my way but I am really keeping my eyes open for period speakers at the moment. Although, I am really curious to try some ribbon tweeters and lower powered mid bass drivers. The last big install I did (many years ago) utilized a td-1200 A/D/S amps and speakers. I had little experience with lower powered speakers at the time. All I was installing at the time were the power hungry Rockford 5 and 6 inch drivers. Anyhow that little typhoon rocked. The whole concept of the install was intended for the client to listen to his studio recordings in his car. So here I am 25 yrs later trying to emulate that sytem!


I've been looking at ribbons and small tweeters too.
I have plenty of dash real estate in a 4x4, and the front window is sloped at ~45 degrees.
Anything on-axis would be difficult.
With not much for a pillar, and no place to readily get midrange near the tweeters "on-axis", without being an eyesore... or in the line of sight driving.

I've been looking at things like AMT tweeters, scan-speak midrange... Basically chin scratching. A lot of advice to get DSP and spend up on new amps... But I want to figure out some decent speakers and placement.


----------



## Mmtis

Those AMT tweets look interesting. What type of car are you working with?


----------



## Holmz

Mmtis said:


> Those AMT tweets look interesting. What type of car are you working with?


A large 4x4, but the important part is where to put speakers and what speakers.
I have no good beta on anything, and there is more adjectives and adverbs than graphs and metrics... So it is perplexing... like an art.

Maybe a scanspeak 12m for midrange crossed over at 400? and 4K?
Not sure about woofer and tweeter...
Mundorf AMT21CM2.1-C Air Motion Tweeter (AMT) 4 ohm
Morel PowerSlim 6 Ultra Shallow Woofer - 4 ohm
?? (Obviously ^these^ are more like questions than suggestions)


----------



## SQ_Blaze

I've never owned any Nakamichi car audio, however...

Years ago, my father owned several 680zx and 681zx cassette decks. My oldest brother owned a Nak DRAGON that he regrets ever selling and now only owns a DR-1.

I own both an LX-3 and RX-303, both mint and fully functional. My father is currently using the LX-3 and I have the RX-303 in our bedroom system, though I think it's going to find its way back out into the main system.


----------



## Chalt

Anyone have an opinion on what might look good in a 1986 Porsche 944. The previous owner had a Pioneer in there, too flashy. I used to love Alpine, but their newer ones look like every other brand to me. I found a Nak NA205 on ebay. What do you guys think would look good for my vintage car?


----------



## OCD66

Chalt said:


> Anyone have an opinion on what might look good in a 1986 Porsche 944. The previous owner had a Pioneer in there, too flashy. I used to love Alpine, but their newer ones look like every other brand to me. I found a Nak NA205 on ebay. What do you guys think would look good for my vintage car?



Mcintosh MX406


----------



## Holmz

Chalt said:


> Anyone have an opinion on what might look good in a 1986 Porsche 944. The previous owner had a Pioneer in there, too flashy. I used to love Alpine, but their newer ones look like every other brand to me. I found a Nak NA205 on ebay. What do you guys think would look good for my vintage car?


A porsche install is on this page.
Alex Minassian - Leading Brisbane Car Audio Specialist

He had 3 MB-VI left, so he is down to 2 

That McIntosh would look good, but I think the Nak is a bit toned down and sleeker in an more understated way. I would take either one.


----------



## Chalt

SQ_Blaze said:


> I've never owned any Nakamichi car audio, however...
> 
> I own both an LX-3 and RX-303, both mint and fully functional. My father is currently using the LX-3 and I have the RX-303 in our bedroom system, though I think it's going to find its way back out into the main system.


That 303 is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Chalt

Holmz said:


> A porsche install is on this page.
> Alex Minassian - Leading Brisbane Car Audio Specialist[/url]
> 
> He had 3 MB-VI left, so he is down to 2
> 
> That McIntosh would look good, but I think the Nak is a bit toned down and sleeker in an more understated way. I would take either one.


That MB-VI is fine! Out of my price range, as is a McIntosh. But something to save up for. I looked at the link. Are they new or restored vintage units? I love how understated they are. 

I had an Alpine pull out in the mid 90's that was sweet, it was like $500 at the time, alas I was lazy one day and it was stolen. I don't understand why Alpine doesn't have a retro line with the frosted green buttons and a beautiful green LCD display with jet black background, like the 7909. I guess they have to appeal to the masses to make money. 

All the modern HU's look cheap and flashy like some kind of disco - it's frustrating. Even Alpine's expensive units look like crap and are all about iphone and android functionality. I don't mind that functionality, but they lost their sweet sense of style long ago.


----------



## Holmz

It arrived brand new in the box.
And multiply the price by 0.8 exchange rate  to get to USD

It has 2 aux inputs, so a GPS can go into one, and that has the blueteeth etc.


----------



## Oscar

Holmz said:


> A large 4x4, but the important part is where to put speakers and what speakers.
> I have no good beta on anything, and there is more adjectives and adverbs than graphs and metrics... So it is perplexing... like an art.
> 
> Maybe a scanspeak 12m for midrange crossed over at 400? and 4K?
> Not sure about woofer and tweeter...
> Mundorf AMT21CM2.1-C Air Motion Tweeter (AMT) 4 ohm
> Morel PowerSlim 6 Ultra Shallow Woofer - 4 ohm
> ?? (Obviously ^these^ are more like questions than suggestions)


I for one am completely sold on AMT tweeters. My new office speakers sport top shelf AMT tweeters. You'd be hard pressed to do better than Mundorf for off-the-shelf AMT'S. With regards to speed and resolution, they can find a needle in a very large haystack.


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1gKnCRgylLca0RkNnJrd05Md28


----------



## Holmz

Oscar said:


> I for one am completely sold on AMT tweeters. My new office speakers sport top shelf AMT tweeters. You'd be hard pressed to do better than Mundorf for off-the-shelf AMT'S. With regards to speed and resolution, they can find a needle in a very large haystack.


Thanks @Oscar - I got some used ScanSpeak D3004 Beryllium, so I will start with them.
But I may need another set for a bookshelf speaker...
(Thanks!)


----------



## SQ_Blaze

Chalt said:


> That 303 is a thing of beauty.


Thanks! It's not a DRAGON, and it's not a 3-head deck, but it sounds every bit as good. I just wish it had the meters of the DRAGON. Oh well.


----------



## rmenergy

Bringing this back.

Does anyone know if Nakamichi ever made a high quality 3"-4" mid? If so, what would the model number be to search for a pair?


----------



## KillerBox

I don't remember but, I was never fond of their speakers. 

They sounded great but, low sensitivity, low power handling and if I remember correctly they had a glue problem.


----------



## rmenergy

KillerBox said:


> I don't remember but, I was never fond of their speakers.
> 
> They sounded great but, low sensitivity, low power handling and if I remember correctly they had a glue problem.


lol, yeah, the pair of Nak subs I have need to be re-glued around the surround.


----------



## bluesman1

Cool thread.


Back in 2010 I bought a brand new Nakamichi CD400. It was made in 2006. Been sitting in the box since I bought it. I had to do a necessary system refresh (new components and subs) and I also just installed that CD400 maybe 10 days ago. It works. Will see how long it lasts. More than anything, I love the simplicity of those NAK decks. I've also used a CD45z (I still have it).


----------



## JuiceMan88

I’ve had 3 different CD45z models over the years (all purchased used) and only one of them works flawlessly. This one reads CDs great and all functions work. Makes beautiful sound but they unfortunately don’t seem to last the test of time like some other brands.


----------



## txsound

rmenergy said:


> Bringing this back.
> 
> Does anyone know if Nakamichi ever made a high quality 3"-4" mid? If so, what would the model number be to search for a pair?


I only know of the SP-15 soft dome mids.


----------



## bluesman1

JuiceMan88 said:


> I’ve had 3 different CD45z models over the years (all purchased used) and only one of them works flawlessly. This one reads CDs great and all functions work. Makes beautiful sound but they unfortunately don’t seem to last the test of time like some other brands.


I'm pretty sure that those have Front Rear and Sub pre-outs ... but no level control for the sub out, right? I have one boxed away but too lazy to dig it out and go through the manual. I'm trying to remember why I retired it but I think it was because there was no level control for the sub pre-outs. Do you remember if that's correct?

Thanks


----------

